# Anybody want some antique lures?



## arkansasnative (Feb 6, 2012)

My fiance and i recently got engaged and we were going thru some local flea markets for wedding decorations and i came across these old lures in two different markets, both within a mile or two of my house. I talked to the owner of one of the flea markets and apparently the guy owns a booth at both places and he decided to get rid of all of his old lures. A lot of them still have original boxes and are in MINT condition. He has some old reels and stuff too! I know a lot of you have or want to start lure collections so if you see one you would want i could get pricing or buy and ship it to you! Enjoy!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang...that's a LOT of old lures.

Can you check on the price of the white one for me?
































:LOL22: :


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2012)

wow! Goldmine!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you get quantity prices :lol:


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol i'm sure i could but i'd imagine he would want a hefty chunk of change for a bulk sale... the guy definitely prices them what i assume they're worth. Some of the dinged up ones without boxes are around 5-7 bucks but the nice ones with boxes and everything are 30-50 bucks each!


----------



## clamman (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW !!! Absolutely awesome....WOW!


----------

